# Plowing stakes



## butchandcody (Sep 24, 2009)

What are you guys using for plowing stakes 2x2 oak or the floruscent ones ????


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I buy the 1x2x8, cut them in half get to stakes from one piece.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I use 2X2 spruce. I don't think I could afford to use oak to use as markers.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

i use orange ones get them from www.angelos-supplies.com great price when you buy bulk


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't use any.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I buy 1" X 3" X 8' furring strips in bundles of 12 or 16, then cut them in half on an angle with a chainsaw. Usually buy 1500 - 2000 eight footers per season, makes 3000 - 4000 stakes.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

JR Snow Removal;811278 said:


> i use orange ones get them from www.angelos-supplies.com great price when you buy bulk


Same here- looks much nicer IMO than spray paint on wooden sticks- since I do all resi's, appearance is everything...


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

grandview;811281 said:


> I don't use any.


I guess you ford guys don't need no stinkin' markers lol- quality at its finest - springtime client "ummm sir, you plowed across my front lawn the entire winter, my driveway never got cleared" , grandview "I know, I don't use any sticks."

j/k lol


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

I get mine from Angelos. You can run them over and plow over them and they still dont break. and It's about $0.20/stake when you cut them in half like I do. (Wear a mask! Nasty dust..)

I know I know.. I'm not supposed to hit the stakes.. I just like to make sure I get extra close.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

angelos, I wish I did not have to use them but my cotracts state I have to stake the property. I love catching kids taking them. I am like the old man yelling out his window at a house party next door. Scare the 5h17 out of them.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Poly stakes from J-Thomas. Not the cheapest in the world, but they look nice and last forever. They go in easy too with my custom made installer, no pounding like with wood stakes, they just push in.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Who needs 'em?
You just keep plowing closer and closer until you see grass flying over the plow. 
Then, you stop plowing closer. 

I tell my customers to purchase their own at wally world if they want them.


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

We get them from www.lowcostmarkers.com however im checking out angelo's now. lowcostmarkers.com also has the clip on flags, GREAT for letting everone know who did the great job on the job


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

mkwl;811325 said:


> I guess you ford guys don't need no stinkin' markers lol- quality at its finest - springtime client "ummm sir, you plowed across my front lawn the entire winter, my driveway never got cleared" , grandview "I know, I don't use any sticks."
> 
> j/k lol


After plowing the same lots for so many years I know where every bump and pothole and blade of grass is!wesport


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't use them either.
A good driver knows when he is tearing up grass......lol
Like GV....I know where stuff is on my accounts.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I mean most of them I can do with my eyes close, but corporate says they wants stakes, you give them stakes. All you do is charge em for them and it not a problem...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't use them. Anymore. My first season "big time" I made a couple hundred. Ran half of them over the first storm. My buddy told me I would. They are good to have here and there, mostly for curbs in the middle of no where, and the snow tends to drift there. It's a little more fun without them. If you feel the front of the truck drop half a foot, that's the edge of the ditch. If it drops two feet, that's the bottom of the ditch.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

We use stakes and they double as advertising.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Neige;811868 said:


> We use stakes and they double as advertising.


Very nice... you've got a few bucks invested there. 

And I thought I spent alot on stakes!


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow. Those must've cost a pretty penny. 
I am sure the return is pretty beneficial. 
Is the first picture of you guys collecting them at the end of the season?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

cwpm410;811881 said:


> Wow. Those must've cost a pretty penny.
> I am sure the return is pretty beneficial.
> Is the first picture of you guys collecting them at the end of the season?


The signs cost around $3.00 each printing included, its our 4th year using them. I lose around 10% of them a year. The stakes are from Star Products, I replace around 5% of those. It has been worth every penny.

The return is amazing, as soon as they go up, I gets calls everyday for weeks.

Yep thats us picking them up.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Paul, 
Why did you stop using the star producucts signs ?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

RLM;812175 said:


> Paul,
> Why did you stop using the star producucts signs ?


I never really started using them. Dave from Star Products made his big flags to see if it would interest me. Since I already have these I did not want to reinvest in something new. I still think the signs I use now pack a bigger punch than the flags. The flags do have their use though, I use them to mark gavel drives, and obstacles in drives, etc.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Neige - anyone ever not want the stake/ad's on their lawn. I really like that idea.

want to share the contact as to where to get those made?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;812340 said:


> Neige - anyone ever not want the stake/ad's on their lawn. I really like that idea.
> 
> want to share the contact as to where to get those made?


Never had a client ask not to have the signs, around here everyone uses them. As for where to get them, check out entreneige.com he has an ad on there the company is called EMC3. 514 772-2630


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Neige, looks like you've got a nice operation there. I visited your website, but I couldn't read anything...  And to think, I took French in the 7th grade  Anyway, I just was curious how many customers you have? All residential? Do you mostly use the blowers I see on your site? 

Sorry for being a bit off topic here.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

grandview;811281 said:


> I don't use any.


Same. I see others do, then I see teenagers pulling them out and throwing them around or moving them on others lots


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

cubicinches;812598 said:


> Hey Neige, looks like you've got a nice operation there. I visited your website, but I couldn't read anything...  And to think, I took French in the 7th grade  Anyway, I just was curious how many customers you have? All residential? Do you mostly use the blowers I see on your site?
> 
> Sorry for being a bit off topic here.


Hopefully will have the English working in the next 2 weeks. I have 2700 residential and all are done with blowers 40% of the work I do is commercial.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

sorry to resurrect this post, but I'm wondering how long it takes Angelo's to ship usually? 
(just the standard shipping)


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

just ordered 400 of them, they must have forgotten, i called a week later asking where my order was and they apologized....and the next morning ups was at my door.....theyre a little skinnier than the ones i usually buy but will work just as fine. 



normally when i order stuff from there its about 3-4 days. theyre in MI and im in PA


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

I just use the orange fiberglass ones, talk to a big hardware store that sells alot of them, and get a good price on box's of 100, he just adds the extra box's to his inital order


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

ah, I'm in ohio so it should prob be about the same i hope. the $20 shipping hurts to see, though it still works out to be best price around....The ones I saw at Home Depot were like $1.98 a piece! 

Personally i'd rather buy some grass seed in the spring than pay that price for stakes, haha


----------



## snowcowboy (Oct 8, 2009)

Neige;811868 said:


> We use stakes and they double as advertising.


Nice Fire pit.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicWe use Rebar and tape the top end, red to stay away 1 foot from stake, blue for drains, We will put cones out for hazardous plow kill sites such as drains sticking out of pavement etc. Rebar can be straightened and lasts for years.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't normally use any, I think I should though, It's easy after the first storm, but that first storm can be a real pita if your not lucky.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

augerandblade;828339 said:


> tymusicWe use Rebar and tape the top end, red to stay away 1 foot from stake, blue for drains, We will put cones out for hazardous plow kill sites such as drains sticking out of pavement etc. Rebar can be straightened and lasts for years.


Sounds like an accident waiting to happen...


----------



## StormRanger (Oct 15, 2009)

this thread reminded me to order more. Just ordered 200 from Angelos. Great service, good price, good stakes.
F wood. I used them for one year, that was enough.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

JR Snow Removal;811278 said:


> i use orange ones get them from www.angelos-supplies.com great price when you buy bulk





lawnprolawns;811336 said:


> I get mine from Angelos. You can run them over and plow over them and they still dont break. and It's about $0.20/stake when you cut them in half like I do. (Wear a mask! Nasty dust..)


Same here. Angelos is the best price I've found. And it helps that they have two locations within 10 minutes of me.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Usually have the same accounts, thus same person plowing and new accounts are staked.
Use traditional wood stakes, Ramco is the supplier.


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

I use Lowcostmarkers.com for the last 3 years. I get my stuff within 2 days and have always been happy with them.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I use the 1" square grade stakes. 4' tall I think. Spray the tops blaze orange or green, depending on what I'm marking. 

Suprising, Home Depot/Lowes do not sell them.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

I was at Menards yesterday, I can buy 3' x 5/16" wood dowels for $.27 a piece. At only $.27 I wouldn't care if they got hit, after the first storm or 2 I know where i'm plowing usually.Anyone tried it before? Just spray them with some orange paint?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Schuley;840690 said:


> I was at Menards yesterday, I can buy 3' x 5/16" wood dowels for $.27 a piece. At only $.27 I wouldn't care if they got hit, after the first storm or 2 I know where i'm plowing usually.Anyone tried it before? Just spray them with some orange paint?


Wood lath is alot cheaper, Menards sells it by the bundle. You could spend less than twice the money you would on wood dowels and spray paint for poly stakes that would last multiple years, you'd come out way ahead.


----------



## Nick417 (Jul 26, 2012)

Our Plow Stakes are high quality fiberglass markers that come in 4,5,6,8 ft sizes and also we carry them in green, blue, and orange. You can use them with a reflective tape or no tape. Snow Stakes give many different possiblities and we would like to serve you in the near future. Check out our website!


----------

